# Quelltext soll nicht als solcher erkannt werden



## Swordsman (25. September 2003)

Hi 
Da bin ich schon wieder 
Ich habe ein Problem. ich habe einen Banner designt, unter den ich den zu verlinkenden Quelltext schreiben möchte.
So dass sich die User praktisch per copy and paste die Tipperei sparen.
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine ?
Gruss
Swordsman


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2003)

du musst einige Zeichen durch htmlentities ersetzten,im einzelnen:

```
>........&amp;gt;
<.........&amp;lt;
&.........&amp;amp;
"...........&amp;quot;
```


----------



## Swordsman (25. September 2003)

Sorry das sagt mir nicht viel ?
Der Code soll ja auch per copy and paste funktionstüchtig sein .
zb 
<a href="www......de"><img src="url...de></a>
Wie kann ich das jetzt umsetzen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. September 2003)

&lt;a href="www......de"&gt;&lt;img src="url...de&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

Bitte Schön!


----------



## Swordsman (26. September 2003)

Vielen Dank jetzt geht es !
Also ich verstehe es jetzt wohl auch, so Ist das also ein Spezial Zeichen, welches die spitzen Klammen ersetzt und gleichzeitig deren Inhalt anzeigt. So denke ich zumindest.
Naja wie auch immer es funktioniert danke danke
Swordsman


----------

